# Arizona Congressman is a nutcase...



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i wouldn't vote for this guy for dog catcher!

Boycott of Arizona urged over immigrationFont Size -+PrintEmailCommentTweet this!Yahoo! BuzzShareArticleComments (16)Click-

An Arizona congressman urged businesses on Tuesday to boycott his state if the governor signs into law a bill to make illegal immigration a state offense.

Rep. Raul Grijalva, a Democrat, said businesses need to punish the state if the bill becomes law as a way of making sure no other states follow suit.

"Do not do business with the state," Mr. Grijalva said at a press conference on the Capitol grounds in Washington.

RELATED TWT STORY: McCain, Kyl want troops on U.S.-Mexico border

Rep. Luis V. Guttierez, Illinois Democrat, also said if the law is signed then President Obama must assert the primacy of federal law in this area and tell the state it cannot enforce it.

"we need to nationalize bad laws in particular states," he said. "The president of the United States should simply say, on issues of immigration, the Constitution is clear."

Gov. Jan Brewer, a Republican, has not taken a position on the measure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where in the hell is Darwin when you need him?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> RELATED TWT STORY: McCain, Kyl want troops on U.S.-Mexico border
> 
> Rep. Luis V. Guttierez, Illinois Democrat, also said if the law is signed then President Obama must assert the primacy of federal law in this area and tell the state it cannot enforce it.
> 
> ...


The sad thing is this Rep Guttierez does not realize is if there is not a mandate by Federal Law......State Law can trump anything even what the president says. Because that is how our system of goverment works.... Federal sets up a base....State law can make it more strict if it feels so (and does not go against fed laws)..... County or City laws can even be more strict than state or fed laws (as long as they don't go against state or fed laws).

I honestly hope that there is now Fed law on books for this issue and the state does what it sees fit for its state. Then watch obama go in and try to strong arm a state. This will really show how much these idiots (all people in office from both parties) really know about how the system was meant to work for the people and by the people.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obummer will rescind the law by federal authority.....he has some balls now!


----------

